# D-Link Router and Gentoo Apache server configuration

## pos

I am not sure if this is a problem with my router or my gentoo box but perhaps someone can give me some ideas on how to tell.

I have a Virtual Server set up on my D-Link 614+ router so that it should pass through port 80 to my gentoo machine on my local network (192.168.0.102). I tried to telnet to port 80 on 192.168.0.102 and I get normal HTTP interactions (I can get index.htmll) however, when I try to connect to my ip address through dyndns.org I get connection refused. I had a friend try it from outside my network as well.

Is there a setting in Apache that by default denies outside IP addresses from connecting but allows local addresses through? Can anyone give me advice on how to test that the packets are traveling through the dlink router and to the gentoo box? (the lights seem to light up ok :)

thanks in advance.

----------

## pos

Looking through google groups it seems that other people have had trouble with passing ports through this D-Link router. so I am leaning toward thinking this isn't a problem with Gentoo at all.

Does anyone know of a way to tell if a request is coming in even if the connection is refused? that would be definitive.

----------

## rac

 *pos wrote:*   

> Does anyone know of a way to tell if a request is coming in even if the connection is refused? that would be definitive.

 

Running a sniffer like tcpdump on the target machine should tell you whether the packets are getting there or not.  If the request is getting to Apache, and the Apache configuration is denying it, there should also be something to that effect in Apache's logs.

----------

## phypor

 *pos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is there a setting in Apache that by default denies outside IP addresses from connecting but allows local addresses through? Can anyone give me advice on how to test that the packets are traveling through the dlink router and to the gentoo box? (the lights seem to light up ok 
> 
> thanks in advance.

 

Test it without the dyndns, go to http://grc.com/default.htm pick ShieldsUp and get your ports probed.  If port 80 is open then you've got a prollem with dyndns, if it's closed then it's your lan configuration.

If it's your lan for sure, post back and we can look at more troubleshooting.

----------

## Xinos

I have been fighting with alot of these small gateways here lately and what I always have to do to fix them is get the latest bios update and then make sure that you are not running a DHCP server or getting the ip address from DHCP. THat means only your real world ip can come from a server all the rest have to be static. It is very important to update the bios also goto, tools on the top of the website main page, then on the left choose firmware, and make sure that you have at least version 2.03 dated Sept. 2, 2002. If not update it. I am running the same gateway at home and it did not work until I did both of those things then presto it works great and I can open any port. Let me know if I can be of more help to you. Good luck and happy surfing.

----------

## pos

I would like to thank everyone for helping me out on this one even though it is probably not gentoo related....

There are a lot of complaints about this router as you can read here:

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/dlink

It looks like dlink rushed this one out the door. Their tech support is awful ( check out my post on that board to see the very funny replies that tech support gave me)  however there are some developers who lurk around that board and claim that this is their best selling router and that firware updates are on the way. Each firmware update seems to fix something and simultaneously break something. It makes me realize just how nice Gentoo and linux in general is. I am starting to miss my homemade Freesco linux router. At least when it broke I could try to fix it.

I am already running firmware 2.03. I will try disabling dhcp and going with static IP's on my network next. Thanks for the tip Xinos. I will let everyone know how it comes out.

----------

## Xinos

Don't give up on it man. I was just about to take the old baseball bat to mine when persistence and determination paid off and I got it. It will do what you are wanting you just have to have everything just right. Once you get it your as good as gold and there is nothing to changing it later on. Good luck

----------

## pos

It's quite funny.... I tried turning off DHCP. I unplugged my gentoo server and then set my desktop to a static IP. I included name servers and everything. Well, then I couldn't get onto the internet at all. I plugged the server back into the LAN (it still had a DHCP issued IP) and put the DHCP on the router back on.

I'll be damned if it diddn't start passing through port 80! A quick restart of apache on the gentoo box and everything was good to go.

As far as I can tell, there is nothing different between the settings now and before.

----------

